# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الصّواعق والرّعود في تحذير الأمّة المسلمة من التّشبه بالنّصارى واليهود

## العاصمي من الجزائر

الصّواعق والرّعود في تحذير الأمّة المسلمة من التّشبه بالنّصارى واليهود

جاء في مجلّة الإصلاح السلفيّة الجزائريّة السنة الثالثة العدد الحامس عشر رجب / شعبان 1430 ه الموافق ل جويلية / أوت 2009 م هذه القصيدة الماتعة لأخ يمني إسمه أبو مسلم الزعكري وقد وسمها ب (الصّواعق والرّعود في تحذير الأمّة المسلمة من التّشبه بالنّصارى واليهود ) وقد نسختها في مجلس بين صلاة العصر والمغرب فلتتفضّلوها مشكورين :


الصّواعق والرّعود في تحذير الأمّة المسلمة من التّشبه بالنّصارى واليهود


مالي أرى الشّرّ في الأوطان ينهمر .... كأنّه في ربى أوطاننا مطر
مالي أرى الشّرّ صار الجلّ يعشقه .... وأصبح الحقّ في الأوساط يحتقر
مالي أرى أمّة الإسلام قد عصفت .... بها الضّلالات واستشرى بها الضّرر
إنّي إذا نسنست في العقل خاطرة .... بمجد أسلافنا ينتابني الكدر
أنقل الفكر في أوساط حاضرنا .... فلا ارى فارسا للحقّ ينتصر
وأفتح العين لكن لا ارى أحدا .... لا سعد لا خالد لا عمر لا عمر
فتدمع العين من جرّاء محنتنا .... وقاني اللّون في الخدّين ينحدر
أوّاه أوّاه كم في القلب من كمد .... تكاد من حرّه الأحشاء تنصهر
فالجلّ في أمّتي قد صار متّبعا .... منهاج من بالإله الحقّ قد كفروا
إنّا لنخشى من الرّحمن بطشته .... وأن يحلّ بنا يا قومي الغير
فالله يغضب أن تؤتى محارمه .... وغضبة الله لا يقوى لها البشر
فالله يا امّتي في الذّكر حذّرنا .... من نهجهم وبذا قد جاء الخبر
عن الرّسول بأنّنا لا نقلّدهم .... والله قد قال عنهم إنّهم حمر
فما لنا نقتفي آثار من لعنوا .... أما لكم قومنا سمع ولا بصر
يا أمّتي لا تكوني في الدّنا ذنبا .... للكافرين فإنّ الذّيل يحتقر
فأنت رأس فلا ترضى بذا بدلا .... فالمجد بالمال والأرواح يمتهر
والمجد يا أمّتي نهب لسالبه .... فلتزحفي نحوه يا أمّتي البكر
ولا تخافي من الأوغاد قاطبة .... فهل يخاف أنين البومة النّمر
وجدّدي العزم فالأرواح مقبلة .... على الهدى ونفوس الزّيغ تحتضر
فامضي على عجل في نشر شرعتنا .... فإنّنا معشر بالدّين ننتصر
إنّ الفلاح كلام الله نتبعه ..... وسنة وبهذا الخير نفتخر
فديننا كضياء الشمس رونقه .... به الضّلالات والظّلماء تنتحر
لا بدّ أن تنجبي يا أمّتي بطلا .... في كفّه النّصر والتّمكين والظّفر
فكلّنا ثقة باللّه أنّ لك .... يا أمّتي عودة يأتي بها القدر
تذكّري عزّة الأسلاف واعتبري .... فذكرهم فيه للمستقريء العبر
كانوا إذا الخطب ناداهم تخالهم .... كأنّما الجنّ في الهيجاء قد حضروا
راياتهم خفقت في كلّ ناحية .... عن نصرة الدّين ما حادوا ولا فتروا
وخيلهم كان عزّ النّصر يقدمها .... وجيشهم كان فيه الموت والشّرر
كأنّه موج بحر صار منتصبا .... أو جنح ليل على الأرجاء ينتشر
وإن أتى اللّيل تلقى الكلّ ديدنهم .... عبادة الله فاللّذّات قد هجروا
سكينة الله تغشاهم علانية .... إن رتّلوا في الدّجى القرآن أو ذكروا
أولئك الرّكب وفّوا العهد وارتحلوا .... تاريخهم جوهر أمجادهم درر
والخير لازال فينا كامنا ولنا .... وعد من الله أنّا سوف ننتصر
لا بدّ من غضبة للّه نغضبها .... تظلّ منها جيوش الكفر تندحر
ترقّبوا أيّها الكفّار عاصفة .... من الصّناديد لا تبقي ولا تذر

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

شكر الله لكم اسمح لي بنقلها إلى ساحات الحوار في الفيس بوك فقد ارهقونا والله .........

----------

